# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  احدث الازياء الشتوية العالمية

## Sad Story



----------


## Shift

جميل .. لكن بأمانه .. لم يعجبني شئ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*

للاسف بس هادا الي عجبني*

----------


## باريسيا

*ليك بنات هيك لبس بياخد عقل الفرنسيين والمصممين ودور العرض 

لانهم بيميلوا لهيك شي ؛فيها ابداع بالكلاسيك الهادي القديم 

احنى العرب اتعودنى على لفت الانتباه

لو ماكان الوانها اساسيه يعني اسود غامق بني وفايت عليها الدهبي 

القصات والابداع وتشكيله وغرز جديده مابنرتاح 

بس الاجانب كل ماكان هادي ومافيها اي تفاصيل بيحبوها اكتر 


سلمت يدي من قدمها*

----------


## Paradise

شكرا

----------


## Sad Story

مشكورين على المرور

----------

